# Shimano Deore XT Kette rutscht durch



## MaxPausK (26. April 2017)

Servus, habe mir gestern ein gebrauchtes Cannondale Rize gekauft. Hatte bei der Probefahrt keinerlei Probleme. Das Bike hat eine Shimano Deore XT Kurbel verbaut (3x10). Zuhause ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich hart Trete die Kette manchmal knackt und durchrutscht. Die Ritzel vorne sehen auch nicht mehr gut aus. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich es mit Einstellungen wegbekomme oder ich lieber direkt eine neue Kassette einbaue ? Bin selbst nicht so der Schraubprofi...Auf den Bildern sieht man nochmal die vorderen Ritzel


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2017)

1. das ist KEINE Fahrtechnik
2. Ritzel schauen auf den ersten Blick OK aus.
3. Kette tauschen! (ggf. vorher mit Lehre messen)
4. Kassette überprüfen und ggf. auch tauschen.



MaxPausK schrieb:


> Bin selbst nicht so der Schraubprofi



bring's zum Bikeshop oder zieh dir Tutorials für besagte Arbeiten rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (26. April 2017)

Kettenverschleiß messen!
Mittleres Ritzel ist schon stark gefahren.
Kettenschloss an XT-Kette?


----------



## MaxPausK (26. April 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> 1. das ist KEINE Fahrtechnik
> 2. Ritzel schauen auf den ersten Blick OK aus.
> 3. Kette tauschen! (ggf. vorher mit Lehre messen)
> 4. Kassette überprüfen und ggf. auch tauschen.
> ...



Bin seit 15 Minuten hier und forum und dachte unter Fahrtechnik könnte man auch Technikprobleme besprechen.


----------



## MaxPausK (26. April 2017)

roundround schrieb:


> Kettenverschleiß messen!
> Mittleres Ritzel ist schon stark gefahren.
> Kettenschloss an XT-Kette?



Vorbesitzer hat die Kette wohl erst vor ein paar KM neu gemacht.


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2017)

MaxPausK schrieb:


> Bin seit 15 Minuten hier und forum und dachte unter Fahrtechnik könnte man auch Technikprobleme besprechen.


Leider nein 
Hier wäre besagtes Unterforum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/tech-talk.5/

aber keine angst,  @irgendein Mod wirds schon bald verschieben


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2017)

MaxPausK schrieb:


> Vorbesitzer hat die Kette wohl erst vor ein paar KM neu gemacht.


Dann Kassette und ggf. vordere Ritzel tauschen... und hoffen, dass die Kette nicht schon wieder verschlissen ist durch die anderen abgefahrenen Komponenten. Daher: nachmessen.


----------



## MaxPausK (26. April 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Dann Kassette und ggf. vordere Ritzel tauschen... und hoffen, dass die Kette nicht schon wieder verschlissen ist durch die anderen abgefahrenen Komponenten. Daher: nachmessen.



Okay danke  
Kann mir jemand sagen mit wie viel € ich rechnen muss für Kassette und vorderen Ritzel ?


----------



## MaxPausK (26. April 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Leider nein
> Hier wäre besagtes Unterforum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/tech-talk.5/
> 
> aber keine angst,  @irgendein Mod wirds schon bald verschieben



Dann weiß ich für nächstes Mal Bescheid, Danke


----------



## everywhere.local (26. April 2017)

MaxPausK schrieb:


> Okay danke
> Kann mir jemand sagen mit wie viel € ich rechnen muss für Kassette und vorderen Ritzel ?


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kassette-CS-HG500-10-10-fach-p43864/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M780-FC-T780-FC-T781-10-fach-p32519/

bitte auf korrekte Kurbelausführung achten


----------



## roundround (26. April 2017)

Und da du nicht so der Schrauber bist, würde ich das in einer WERKSTATT machen lassen.
Kostet mehr als im Internet aber dir fehlt vermutlich folgendes Werkzeug:

Gegenhalter für Kettenblattschrauben
Kettenpeitsche
Nuss für die Kassette
Drehmomentschlüssel
Kettennieter

Fachwissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (26. April 2017)

Gleiches problem hatte ich auch.
Bei mir war es die Kassette die durch war.
Hab daraufhin Kassette und Kette gewechselt danach gabs keine Probleme mehr.
Vor allem verschleisen die Bauteile in folgender reihenfolge:
Kette -> Kassette -> Ritzel
Darum immer mal wieder eine Kettenlehre hinhalten und kontrollieren.

Und falls du keine zwei linken Hände hast und Handwerklich "etwas" begabt bist, kauf dir das Werkzeug dazu, schau dir Tutorials an und mach es selber.
Das Gefühl wenn alles funktioniert und man weiß dass man es selber gemacht hat und selber machen kann ist unbezahlbar .

Edit: @roundround hat ja schon aufgelistet was du brauchst


----------



## roundround (26. April 2017)

Vor allem im Bikemarkt gibt es viele 10fach Teile sehr günstig.
Geheimtip.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. April 2017)

Vielleicht ist auch beim Freilauf was gebrochen.


----------



## RetroRider (27. April 2017)

XT-Naben (ab 2008) sind berüchtigt für Freilaufdefekte.


----------

